# barrel grip jigsaw: Makita? Bosch?



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

So far everything I've cut has been a straight line (at least, that was the plan). I think it's time to expand my horizons, and a jigsaw sounds like the way to get started.

I've read a lot of recommendations for the barrel grip type (over the top handle design), it looks like Makita and Bosch both make a model for less than $150. I've found a Makita about $30 cheaper than the lowest price Bosch ... any words of caution on the Makita brand?

Thanks --

Duncan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Have you seen this*

Search jig saw tool reviews and find: http://www.consumersearch.com/jigsaw/makita-4341fct/buy
Good review but I have never heard a bad thing about the Bosch as far as jig saws go. :thumbsup: bill BTW I have the top handle one and like it. I also have a barrel grip PC workhorse. And a $30 B&D which cuts very well, actually my son's, but I've used it w/o his permission .... heh...heh.:blink: bill


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks Bill -- based on those reviews, I think I'll go for the Makita


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's the best deal you've found?*

I found this: http://www.thetoolcrib.com/shop.php?k=Makita+Jig+saw&c=PowerTools
and this: http://www.toolcrib.com/detail/96128/Makita-4341FCT-Barrel-Grip-Orbital-Jig-Saw-with-L-E-D.html
and this sweet deal:
http://bosch.cpotools.com/saws/jig_saws/corded_jig_saws/

Here's another review: http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/b1591rvu.html

Confused yet? heh...heh...!bill


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow -- you sure know how to help narrow down the options 

I had a 10% discount coupon for eBay, and it turned out that was where I found the best deal for both the Bosch barrel grip ($109 plus shipping) and the Makita barrel grip ($88 with free shipping).

After that 10% discount ($8.80) and 8% Microsoft instant cashback ($7.04) I ended up paying $72.16 for the Makita ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260489269492

Thanks again --

Duncan


----------

